# hymer 584 ladder



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

can anyone help,i have a 584 2003, i want to fit a rear ladder can anyone help ,especially if you have a 584, with the rear fixing positions. i did ask some months ago but did not get very far. more important now as ihave decapitated the camos dome on a low hung object


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I have a Fiamma ladder on my 2001,584.So what do you actually need to know?


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

hi nickkdx
thanks for your interest, i was trying to establish the fixing points at the back of my 584 to secure a ladder. i presume there are points to drill that can take fixing screws i.e position u have from the side and from the vertical of your van. it would be good if u could tell me what ladder u purchased 
regards gary


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I will sort out some measurements in the next day or so,and a photo.


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

many thanks 
regards gary


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi Gary
The fiamma ladder is a folding item,if you look at 'agentfiamma' and select ladders it's the first one.
The measurements are top bolts 25mm down from back wall to roof joint and 60mm in from side and then down 50mm and then the bottom bracket bolts are 725mm down from top joint,the brackets are 300mm spaced sideways. The previous owner has fitted a plate above rear light for ladder to rest on.
Hope all this helps
Nick


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

many thanks nick i'll give it a go
gary


----------

